# Chart Of Kings Chronology & Info



## Saiph (Oct 30, 2004)

Maybe some of you will find this useful.
Something I put together for my Sunday School class.



kings_chronology


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 30, 2004)

That is excellent.

I have tried to attach a pdf file that is similar in intention.

[Edited on 10/30/2004 by fredtgreco]


----------



## SmokingFlax (Oct 30, 2004)

Nice!

What about the Northern Kings?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 30, 2004)

Excellent Mark!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 30, 2004)

mucho excellente!!!

blade


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 30, 2004)

Does anyone know how to attach a file to a post? Jenn? Fixato?

Anyway, since I could not do that, here it is:

http://www.aloofhosting.com/fredtgreco/Files/Kings of Israel chart.pdf


----------



## Me Died Blue (Oct 30, 2004)

Great job, Mark and Fred!


----------



## SmokingFlax (Oct 30, 2004)

Wow Fred...this is a really nice chart/graph. It will be very helpful. What program did you do your graphics in?

Some constructive graphic design criticism...

If it is possible (without ruining your nice layout) you might want to consider making the type size a bit larger. When I printed out your chart the font looks like about a 6 or, at best, 8 point size... kind of like that real small sneaky stuff that lawyers like to include on contracts :bigsmile:

12 point text is pretty much standard; serifed fonts (like Times Roman) tend to read easier than sans serifs (especially when there is LOTS of text).

As for attaching files, etc....beats me, I was never able to figure out the JPEG image attachment problem several days ago!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 30, 2004)

Fred,
I didn't have any problem attaching a file. Maybe because it was a PDF?

Great chart by the way paison.

[Edited on 10-30-2004 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Saiph (Oct 31, 2004)

I will work on the Northern Kings . . .

Fred, ecellent chart from you as well.

thanks.


----------



## cupotea (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks for posting those charts. 

Are there any copyright restrictions for the charts? Could I translate
them into Chinese and post on some Chinese language BBS ?


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 1, 2004)

duncan001, you should click the link at the bottom of my signature for signature requirements.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 1, 2004)

By the way are there any other charts saiph or fred or others that deal with a chronological view of biblical history from creation to present?

blade


----------



## Saiph (Nov 1, 2004)

> Thanks for posting those charts.
> 
> Are there any copyright restrictions for the charts? Could I translate
> them into Chinese and post on some Chinese language BBS ?



No restrictions on my charts . . translate them, modify them, improve them, do whatever you want.


----------



## Saiph (Nov 2, 2004)

New chart:

Sons Of Jacob

Anyone want to help contribute to it. . . . facts and info needed. . . sed it to my email.


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Saiph_
> 
> 
> > Thanks for posting those charts.
> ...



Same here. Nice new chart Mark.


----------

